

Drug Enforcement Administration has only 40TB of electronic storage worldwide - stfu
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/drug-enforcement-administration-only-has-40-tb-of-electronic-storage-world-wide/

======
brianbreslin
Are there regulations pertaining to how the data must be stored? i.e. do these
40TB have to be fully encrypted and quadruple redundant? i mean it would still
be a laughably small amount (since a usb flash drive now can have 1TB ) and
disc costs are pennies per GB.

I feel like there has to be another reason.

~~~
jrockway
_since a usb flash drive now can have 1TB_

Link?

~~~
ElliotMingee
This was news not too long ago:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/09/swiss_penknife_ssd/>

~~~
jrockway
$2000. Not quite ready for the mainstream, or even the DEA, considering a 3TB
conventional hard drive is $160. ($2000 would buy all their current storage
and more!)

------
ck2
Maybe they need some of the TSA budget, or hopefully all of it.

I think however they are not referring to electronic storage but probably
reams of physical documentation.

~~~
dantheman
The DEA is way worse than the TSA. The TSA only harasses you, whereas the DEA
kills, imprisons, seizes, and tramples the constitution any chance they can.
The TSA can be avoided, but the DEA can raid the wrong house, and possibly
kill you. DEA wrong house raid: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHP4jBXnSfA>

~~~
DeepDuh
As a foreigner I'm surprised that this is shown on fox news. GOP minus Ron
Paul's tea party branch are pro war on drugs aren't they? So fox news is
actually more diverse than I thought. If their viewership is as diverse, there
might still be hope..

~~~
chimeracoder
Don't hold your breath. While a large number of conservatives oppose the drug
war, Fox News by and large does not at all.

Also, FYI, Ron Paul isn't really associated with the tea party; in fact,
Googling 'Ron Paul tea party' yields primarily articles analyzing why he's
unpopular with them.

------
laacz
Isn't it possible that all the data have to be printed out and stored in
multiple copies? :)

